# haze x skunk1



## dankbud420 (Feb 26, 2008)

got these as a free b and was wondering if any one has grown or smoked this strain. and if so dood/bad. any info would help


----------



## NewSkoolHarvester (Feb 26, 2008)

Nope... but as they're free I expect you'll get a lot of phenotype variation.

It'll be interesting to see what pops up.


----------



## benamucc (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm currently growing some Haze 19 x Skunk that I got as freebie seeds with my SilverPearl order.  You can check them out in my GJ.  Should send them to flowerin about 2 weeks.


----------

